# Can you legally put up High Fence on your property?



## Bigbuck (Jan 2, 2011)

We have a neighbor land owner threatning to put up high fence on his property . What are the state rules on someone doing this , plus he has swamp land he has to negotiate , so i think EPA will stop it. He wants to lease our club out from under us , and is trying to undermine our lease anyway he can. I think state has pretty strict rules on high fencing your property.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm watching this one with interest.  I definitely don't have the answer but don't understand why the state would have any input on what type of fence you erect on your property.


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 2, 2011)

Check the GA code here: http://www.lexisnexis.com/hottopics/gacode/Default.asp

The local county/city may have an ordinace check those here: http://www.municode.com/Library/ClientListing.aspx?stateID=10


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 3, 2011)

So what if he high fences his own property? How does that affect your club? Does it block your access to your club? That he could not do. So please use enough words to describe exactly what your situation is. Then maybe we can help clarify the answers. Also what county is the property located in?


----------



## decoyed (Jan 3, 2011)

there is a minimum number of acres. 300? Not sure that is the minimum but its close.  High fences are pathetic. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 3, 2011)

Might be a minimum number of acres and I've also heard that you have to demonstrate the ability to feed the wildlife properly.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 3, 2011)

He can high fence his property.  People all over the state have high fences to keep the deer OUT of their gardens and crops.  

What he can't do is high fence and have pay hunts.

I'm joining the others in not seeing how him fencing his property is going to undermine your lease.


----------



## pnome (Jan 3, 2011)

Guy that our club borders has a high fence around his property.  

There's a hole in it that one of our members found though.  Absolutely covered up with deer tracks in and out.  Might be a good spot for a stand next season.


----------



## Bigbuck (Jan 3, 2011)

that is exactly what I think he is going to do. Paid hunts on our tract. not his. without the fence . Most of our deer come from his land as he ownes 2 sides, river is one boundry, and houses on other. He feeds tons of deer chow in feeders year round and he does not like us shooting some of "his" trophy deer. So putting up the fence would pretty much cut 99% of our deer off our property.
    That way he tries to force the landowner of our tract to lease our land to him at twice the price we pay and he makes his money back by running paid hunts on our tract, and his family still hunts his 400 acres.
   We try to get along and we only trophy hunt but this year we harvested 5 of "his" trophys. He aint too happy i guess.

      I have just heard in years gone by you had to have state approval and jump hoops to be able to fence in wildlife and raise big deer. I dont think he will do the fence cause most of boundry is wetlands on one side but I was just wanting to know what the rules were on putting up a fence .


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 4, 2011)

It isn't your land....It is America.  If he can afford a high fence on his property, he has that right.  If he can afford to lease the land for twice the rate you do, he has that right (if the property owner chooses to lease it to him).

Amazing how some people get so envious when others have more resources than they do.


----------



## Bigbuck (Jan 4, 2011)

not envious, just don't like dirty tactics like this, when you can get together and work together for the same goal . We have been good neighbors for 3 years, put a lot of work and money into our lease, but when they did not kill a trophy off their land this year and we did on ours , (who's envious now?) You don't kill em every year, no matter how much money you have. I work on my lease all year making it better for wildlife and don't want to lose it. 
      From now on we will share no information with them, ( we are seeing nothing but hogs and coyotes to shoot.)


----------



## skiff23 (Jan 5, 2011)

If he wants to fence it he can. If he sets off the property line 4 inches he ownes it and you cant use it either if you decided to fence the balance of yours. It is called the property owners rights and that is becuse we live in the USA . 
Sorry but if you dont like it , let him have the lease and you move. I am not being a smarty, but that is the life of a free county .


----------



## Bigbuck (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't want to move, got too much time and money invested to just give it up. Been there 3 years and i spend every off day working on this place like it is mine. I love the land and location on the river, I just don't like the reason for doing the fence. He would only fence our boundry to keep the deer from coming on our property, nobody hunts on his other 2 sides. 
     I just remember a place near Columbus Ga. where the place was fenced and the state made them take down one side. I hunted right down the road ,reason I know about it. Think he made one of his political buddys mad.
   It just gets to me that people think they own the deer and if they put thousands of dollars of feed and plots on their land and these deer go on my club land,  my members can"t shoot them cause they have all this money invested in feeding them. Thats not America, sorry. Thats greed.


----------



## skiff23 (Jan 5, 2011)

It just gets to me that people think they own the deer and if they put thousands of dollars of feed and plots on their land and these deer go on my club land said:
			
		

> Sorry but your neighbor is saying the same about you. He owns his land and you are leasing. I dont agree what he is doing is neighborly, but it is his property. I am having some trouble were I am, but there are   a lot of inconsiderate people everywhere.
> Sorry for your trouble.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 5, 2011)

Bigbuck said:


> Don't want to move, got too much time and money invested to just give it up. Been there 3 years and i spend every off day working on this place like it is mine. I love the land and location on the river, I just don't like the reason for doing the fence. He would only fence our boundry to keep the deer from coming on our property, nobody hunts on his other 2 sides.
> I just remember a place near Columbus Ga. where the place was fenced and the state made them take down one side. I hunted right down the road ,reason I know about it. Think he made one of his political buddys mad.
> It just gets to me that people think they own the deer and if they put thousands of dollars of feed and plots on their land and these deer go on my club land,  my members can"t shoot them cause they have all this money invested in feeding them. Thats not America, sorry. Thats greed.



The key is in red. It is not yours. Sorry but you need to move on if you don't like what is happening. It is not your land that is being jeopardized.


----------



## Bigbuck (Jan 6, 2011)

Sterlo, I own land, and lease this tract, and I treat land that i lease as if it were mine. Thats why the owner likes me leasing from him. He knows I will take care of his place as good or better than he will and we have a good relationship. I want to get along with my land neighbors anyway that is possible, I always have. I want to lease this tract for the next 20 years or more, I have no desire to hunt anywhere else. 
     Skiff, I hope my neighbor does not think that, in 3 years we have harvested 3 deer, but this year, was outstanding for 1 member getting 2 mounted bucks and 1 member getting his first mounted buck. Not a brown it down club. No we cannot keep up with a land owner with unlimited funds,not many peoplecan,  but we do plant food plots, and have buck minimum of 125".  Maybe if our neighbor had hunted with me for the past 40 years he might understand how I run my club and how I eat breath and live for the outdoors and hunting.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jan 6, 2011)

Good fences make good neighbors and also keeps out the riffraff.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 7, 2011)

Stop telling about the deer you kill.  If he asks, no one on your land has even seen a deer this season.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 7, 2011)

Bigbuck said:


> that is exactly what I think he is going to do. Paid hunts on our tract. not his. without the fence . Most of our deer come from his land as he ownes 2 sides, river is one boundry, and houses on other. He feeds tons of deer chow in feeders year round and he does not like us shooting some of "his" trophy deer. So putting up the fence would pretty much cut 99% of our deer off our property.
> That way he tries to force the landowner of our tract to lease our land to him at twice the price we pay and he makes his money back by running paid hunts on our tract, and his family still hunts his 400 acres.
> We try to get along and we only trophy hunt but this year we harvested 5 of "his" trophys. He aint too happy i guess.
> 
> I have just heard in years gone by you had to have state approval and jump hoops to be able to fence in wildlife and raise big deer. I dont think he will do the fence cause most of boundry is wetlands on one side but I was just wanting to know what the rules were on putting up a fence .



That fence will make the deer (and other animals) in your area change travel patterns and routines. You will have just as many deer as always within a few weeks.  Just be glad he isnt selling out and putting in a Walmart or something.


----------



## Bigbuck (Jan 8, 2011)

we won't be telling thats for sure tsknmcn.. Really don't think the fence will go up, if he does , it will not be continuous and will only change the deer access to our property in certain places. Hopefully in years to come we can get along but I will always be wary. Shame people cannot get along , I just cannot put a 150 " min. on my members , there is a 125" min and I think that is fair for the  3 people that deer hunt . I myself won't shoot under 150" and I am really there to teach and help my members and kids learn. That is where my enjoyment in the sport is.


----------

